# Recommended foods...



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Blech, so much of the stuff they recommend as "safe" is sooo disgusting. Tofu? Soy milk? Peppermint tea? EW. I bought all three to try today and of the three, I might be able to tolerate the soy milk in very small doses, maybe in cooking so I never actually have to taste it. But there is no way I'll be able to see peppermint tea as an equal alternative to orange pekoe with cream and sugar.I don't know how people can stand tofu; it's like eating slime. I bought some peach/mango flavored "dessert" tofu and it's not much better! I wish I could have peach yoghurt instead.And the rule about no red meat? That only leaves white meat, which is chicken and turkey, which I don't like. I like beef and pork instead.This just isn't fair! I try and tell myself that my health is worth it, but I don't like many foods as it is, and stupid IBS makes it so I can't even enjoy those!I don't even think I can finish this cup of peppermint tea; it's making me feel sick because it's so disgusting. Do I really NEED to drink this every day?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Diet is not the end all and be all of IBS treatment.While some things do bother some people you have to take ALL diet for IBS info with a grain of salt.Keep a food diary and see if certain foods seem to bother you and cut back on those.For some people diet doesn't change the symptoms of IBS at all, and if you are one of those than eat healthy, but eat what you like.K.


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the tip, Kathleen; I really just needed to rant for a minute because it sucks not being able to eat my favorite foods anymore.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Kathleen M. said:


> Diet is not the end all and be all of IBS treatment.While some things do bother some people you have to take ALL diet for IBS info with a grain of salt.Keep a food diary and see if certain foods seem to bother you and cut back on those.For some people diet doesn't change the symptoms of IBS at all, and if you are one of those than eat healthy, but eat what you like.K.


I have to agree with Kathleen M. You need to keep track of what works for you. Okay - so you don't like peppermint tea - how about green tea (not with milk and sugar) experiment with other kinds - you will find what is right for you.If you get firm tofu slice into 1 cm thick ( about 1/2") and in the morning marinate it in your favourite sauce and when you come home in the evening grill it. It is quite tasty. It takes a while to acquire the taste. So I can understand your frustration. The same with turkey and chicken can be seasoned and still taste really good. For me it was very hard to give up favourites but now I have others that fill the void. You will find what works for you - take your time.


----------



## vikitty (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, tofu is definitely a bust - it makes me feel even more ill. I think it's partly the texture that makes me squirm. But I have discovered ginger peach herbal tea which thankfully does NOT taste like stale peppermint gum that's been sitting in dirt for a year.My poor mother - I'm already the world's pickiest eater, so you'd think giving me limited choices would make it easier... hell no!







I've learned to like chicken, though - it tastes good cold in sandwiches!


----------



## Kelthink (Jul 28, 2006)

If you're a picky eater, especially with healthy stuff, just do what I did - shove it in your mouth and force yourself to eat it. Try not to get too involved with the taste, that's how I started eating my veg. I even enjoy it now!


----------



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

put fruits and veggies in a blender(add some water), make it like a smoothie and drink. i used to never eat my green leafy vegetables, because i hated the texture of them, but now i put some leaves, like spinach, in a blender with a sweet friut like an apple or banana and some lowfat vanilla yougurt, add some water, blend, and it's quiet yummy. and always wait 4 hours between meals!


----------

